# Configuration de Maison avec HomePod



## dylan44 (4 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à vous tous,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un HomePod et j'aimerais commencer à lui donner quelques fonctionnalités hormis la musique.

Sauf que je n'arrive pas à configurer l'app Maison sur iOS... il me demande de scanner un QR-Code ou un numéro à 8 chiffres que je ne trouve nulle part?

Avez-vous une idée de comment je peux procéder à ces réglages?

Au fait, je souhaite que le HomePod me rappelle les opérations suivantes:

- alarme / minuteur (pour les cuissons 
- qu'il m'avertisse lorsque je reçois des mails de mon e-mail Gmail (possible?)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et bonne journée.


----------



## subsole (4 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour
Un peu de lecture ==> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204893


----------



## dylan44 (4 Juillet 2019)

Merci subsole, je n'avais pas trouvé ce lien. Je vais regarder cela attentivement ce soir. Encore merci pour le partage, bonne journée.


----------



## dylan44 (5 Juillet 2019)

Au fait, si je me suis bien documenté, le HomePod n'est pas capable de notifier si nous recevons des e-mails (sur Gmail par exemple)?


----------



## SyMich (5 Juillet 2019)

Pour la programmation d'un minuteur, voir cette page
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208336

Pour les e-mails, ce n'est pas possible. 
Le HomePod est avant tout une enceinte connectée conçue principalement pour diffuser AppleMusic. Ce n'est pas un assistant connecté. 
Les quelques demandes qu'on peut lui formuler, en dehors de la musique, sont toutes citées sur la page dont je vous ai mis le lien ci-dessus.


----------



## dylan44 (5 Juillet 2019)

Merci pour le lien SyMich, je vais regarder tout ça de plus près... bon, il lui est possible de lui demander de lancer une alarme.


----------

